# Prologo saddle creaking on CAAD 10



## iKon (Jul 9, 2011)

Just bought my first road bike about 3 weeks ago and really enjoying my new caad 10 rival. The only problem I'm having is the prologo kappa pas saddle is creaking where one of the rails inserts into the plastic seat frame. It doesn't hinder its function but hearing it from time to time bugs me. Is this normal or should I look to get a replacement?


----------



## 2Wheels2Freedom (Mar 16, 2011)

iKon,
Welcome! I have a Caad10-5 with a Prologo Kappa Pas and it does not creak. I even went out to the garage to make sure I hadn't overlooked anything. So from my experience that is not normal. I can't speak to whether or not you should look for a replacement...


----------



## Math's (Jun 25, 2011)

I bought a six carbon 3 with a prologo scratch pro. It was creaking like crazy so I replaced it with a selle italia SLR, no problem anymore. I think they don't install their best saddles so you should change it for a more comfortable one.


----------



## iKon (Jul 9, 2011)

That's too bad. I was considering another saddle at a later time and hoping this one would hold me for a little while before I'd need to upgrade it.


----------



## nathan84318 (Aug 7, 2007)

Put some grease on the saddle rails where it connects to the seatpost.


----------



## SethLive (Mar 2, 2011)

Like nathan said, put some grease and maybe tighten the clamp a bit. Should stop any creaking.


----------



## iKon (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll give it a shot but the noise isn't coming from where the rails get clamped into the seat post. It's coming from where the right rail inserts into the plastic seat frame towards the back. I can actually move the right side whereas the the insertion of the left rail does not move at all. I thought about putting grease in there but why is one side stable and the other loose.


----------

